# 46 Bowfront Background DIY



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Just moved back after living in CO all winter. Parents took care of the fish while I was gone and now that I am back its time for a change. I am making my own DIY background this time using a product called watertite. It is just like Drylock that others have used. This background I wanted to conceal the filter and heater. This is my 2nd background as the 1st one I used concrete mix and it didnt hold up well but also it was my 1st. I just kind of sat down in the garage snapped a few pieces of the stryofoam and went to town. This is what I came up with so far I think it turned our pretty good and I really like the look.

My 1st background:










My new one in the process:





































I have heard krylon Fusion Spray paint is safe once it is dry? I hope it is at least I have had a cup that was painted in a tank before with no ill effects. But I used the spray paint to shade it a little darker. I think I may add some brown paint as well but not sure yet what do you guys think?


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

that is beautiful!


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice! I really like the look of the solid rock wall, like the side of a cliff--it looks a lot more natural than a vertical stack of rocks. I have heard from many that Krylon fusion is aquarium safe. I've used it to paint the plastic returns on my canister filters successfully. I also tried using another color on some PVC pipe, to make it blend into my substrate better. I let it dry for 3-4 days, but after a couple of weeks in the tank, it still smelled like paint. I wasn't comfortable with that and took it out. Many people here swear by Drylok (available at big hardware stores), and use cement tint to change the color (it just comes in white). Unfortunately, you have to buy it by the gallon, but that would leave plenty left over for the next few backgrounds.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

looks good, I'm working on the same style tank. The krylon should be fine, just make sure it's completely dry..patience pays off


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Got her filled back up and finished Let me know what you think.





































I like the depth it creates being a bowfront the pics dont do justice. Highly recommend Watertite Waterproofing Paint. It is made for fish ponds and you can get it tinted. This is as dark and we added 2 blacks and a brown mixture to it and it still was lighter then I wanted. However being waterproof I thought about using spray paint to add some shadowing effects to it. Then went back with a little more of the gray pond paint with a dry brush and lightly covered the raised areas leaving a great look.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks more natural then most DIY backgrounds I have seen - awsome job :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say 9 years later this is still set up and doing great with a colony of Demsoni Thriving. I will get some pics after I go over and clean it out sometime tonight. Hope everyone is having as much success as I am.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah it doesn't look as fancy as it did the day I installed it and I had to pile some rocks up on one side to cut back aggression. Otherwise it's still going strong. Well I guess this is the second batch of fish to be honest as I had a heater stick on and cook them all while I was out in the mountains. So now I run the tank with just filter and lights.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Heater stuck on is how my saltwater reef phase ended. Ever since then we've been adding human babies to the family, so I've been too busy; but I JUST got a cichlids rig running. Look forward to photos of your bowfront!


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Not the greatest pic as my mom sent it. I'll have to get some better ones later on.


----------



## Chasmodes (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad to see it's held up for so long. Your BG looks really good. I look forward to your next pic.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's another pic. It was still prettt light out so not the greatest photo.

As you can see the background has held up quite well over the years. It's not clean likenit once was but I think it still looks pretty good. I could probally take the time to clean it sometime but that's a lot of extra work.

Just goes to show if you take your time on a project that it can and will hold up to years of use.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chasmodes (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks great! I like when nature takes its course...it becomes...more natural!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Still looking fine!


----------



## Chasmodes (Jul 9, 2015)

Chasmodes said:


> Looks great! I like when nature takes its course...it becomes...more natural!


Edit: I just re-read my post, and I realized that my intent was ambiguous. I didn't mean that it didn't look natural before, it's always looked great. I meant that, when nature takes its course, it looks even more natural. Nature has a way of doing that, even in our tanks. I've always been curious how long these backgrounds hold up, and your tank is proof that it's worth the effort. Nicely done.


----------

